# Building my first E-tricycle, need advice!



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

You'd better go and start a thread on Endless Sphere. You will get a lot more response there, as it is more relevant site. Also it is important to state your location as shipping might take half of your battery budget.
Also, why 250W? If you are in US i think the limit is 750W


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

A simple on-board charger along with the SLA batteries should get you in under the "open clamp" ban. It would have a cord to unroll and plug in.

My friend has a nice E-bike he built and the SLA batteries have lasted 4-5 years in his usage.

Miz


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Ha...s-Power-Tool-Batteries-Chargers/N-5yc1vZc25y#


----------



## hobojack (Apr 20, 2015)

This is my second vintage coloumbia trike I built. For peddeling around it has a 5 speed sturmey archer.
I got my motor from the same seller. I don't think you will be happy with the 250 watt motor. I have the 500 watt and an 850 watt motors. I use the 500 it will pull away at a dead stop, and pulls up a hill at 13mph. I use a 36volt LifePO4 20ahr it gets the job done. Jack


----------

